# Cutting macros



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

I've today hit my target weight of 78kg from 88kg at the start of Jan.

Now I know most people believe macros of 40-40-20 or 40-30-30 p-c-f are the ones that you need to follow.

However, I've looked back over myfitnesspal this morning and realised I've been hitting macros of roughly 30-40-30 p-c-f. I've made sure to hit over 150g protein each day. My lifts have all maintained throughout the cut, except for squat which has dropped 10kg.

Just wondered why people believe carbs need to be lower than protein to lose weight?


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Percentages don't really matter man, I go by:

0.8-1g of protein per lb weight

0.4g fat per lb weight

Rest fill with carbs

I got it of iifym and has been working well


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

rsooty said:


> I've today hit my target weight of 78kg from 88kg at the start of Jan.
> 
> Now I know most people believe macros of 40-40-20 or 40-30-30 p-c-f are the ones that you need to follow.
> 
> ...


Simple, because with a lack of carbs in your system your body grabs more fats for energy and the protein fills you and makes you feel satiated.

You can cut out your fats and your protein of your diet to lose weight but you will lose all your muscle mass, take a look at the raw vegan freak of youtube "Durianrider", he looks like an anorexic addicted to heroin.


----------



## Jonny7 (Sep 16, 2013)

Charlee Scene said:


> Percentages don't really matter man, I go by:
> 
> 0.8-1g of protein per lb weight
> 
> ...


Everyone is different.

Your body's needs protein and fat to "survive" it can live without carbs. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Walter White (Mar 25, 2014)

Overall calories are what matters. If you maintain an energy deficit, you lose weight. You don't need as much protein as is often cited either, especially when you are looking to maintain as you would be on a cut. Even to build muscle protein does not necessarily need to be that high, it just needs to be present and available


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Jonny7 said:


> Everyone is different.
> 
> Your body's needs protein and fat to "survive" it can live without carbs. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


As long as you are in a deficit you will lose, obviously if you don't respond we'll to carbs you can eat more protein or fat instead but as I said you don't have to go by percentages


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jonny7 said:


> Everyone is different.
> 
> Your body's needs protein and fat to "survive" it can live without carbs. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


Some organs need carbs, also ketons are acidifying to the body, a good few years on ketosis and you will be in the verge of developing cancer, osteoporosis and pretty much all the degenerative diseases.


----------



## mamosixx (Mar 29, 2014)

Charlee Scene said:


> Percentages don't really matter man, I go by:
> 
> 0.8-1g of protein per lb weight
> 
> ...


This. Percentages can overestimate your protein needs especially with 40% (been there). When bulking I go for 1g or protein per lb however when cutting I like to go 1.1 - 1.2g per lb. Fats always stay at 0.4 per lbs and the rest with carbs. I was in the same position, after keto I was flat, weak, lost strength in all lifts. This cut I kept my carbs higher at 150 (was on 30g last year!). It will keep your energy high to lift heavy so you keep your muscle and look fuller


----------

